# Guess the Weight (Bass)



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

Even though it isn't huge I thought this could be a fun thread...along the same lines as all the "Age & Score" threads.

Caught it Sat a.m. at a private lake near Palestine...'walkin the dog' with a Skitterwalk (one of my go-to saltwater lures).

What do you think it weighed? I'll post what my scale said later today or tomorrow.


----------



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

7 or 8? Who cares about the age? That is one nice fish!


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

6.6 lbs


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

Re: Age - I didn't get a good look at the teeth, so we won't guess the age...LOL!


----------



## Voodoo2448 (Aug 9, 2006)

7.4#


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

7.9lbs


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

6.2


----------



## Domin0 (May 26, 2006)

5.8


----------



## flounderhead (Nov 10, 2005)

5.4 lbs.


----------



## Danno93 (Apr 15, 2006)

5.25 lbs.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

6.8


----------



## gulf_addict (Aug 26, 2005)

6.7


----------



## littlejohnbass (Jan 15, 2006)

5.45lbs....


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

6.9 Nice Fish


----------



## 123456 (Apr 6, 2005)

7.3 
Nice fish.


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

Well done Flounderhead and Skeeterboy.

Digital Berkley scale said 5.4 pounds.


----------



## Clint Powell (Mar 19, 2007)

*guess*

I would guess about 6.9 to 6.11.


----------



## el blinko (Mar 19, 2007)

5


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

It's interesting to see the difference in the guesses. Makes you wonder what people really caught when they say "I didn't weight it, but it was at least 7 pounds".


----------



## CASTOFF (May 14, 2006)

LENGTH x GIRTH, SQUARE DIVIDED BY 800. IT WILL GET YOU CLOSE TO THE WEIGHT OF THE FISH IF YOU DON'T HAVE A SCALE.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

CASTOFF said:


> LENGTH x GIRTH, SQUARE DIVIDED BY 800. IT WILL GET YOU CLOSE TO THE WEIGHT OF THE FISH IF YOU DON'T HAVE A SCALE.


whoa, and you have a calculator!


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

DMC said:


> It's interesting to see the difference in the guesses. Makes you wonder what people really caught when they say "I didn't weight it, but it was at least 7 pounds".


I agree, and it also shows how a good pic makes a lot of difference...same is true with deer, etc.


----------



## CAPTAIN KEYSTONE (Jul 2, 2005)

Nice One Woodrow. That Fish Will Go Eight In My Boat.


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

Very nice fish with great color! Congrats! I would have guessed in the 5 to 6 pound range.



DMC said:


> It's interesting to see the difference in the guesses. Makes you wonder what people really caught when they say "I didn't weight it, but it was at least 7 pounds".


Yep, it's funny about the range of guesses. Same goes for saltwater too. It's really funny when I see a picture of a 40" redfish that supposedly weighed 40 pounds or some of these black drum estimated at 60 and 70 pounds, lol.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

my guess is in the 4 1/2- 5lb range


----------



## mikem487 (Jun 29, 2006)

7.1 lbs


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I quessed 6lbs 4ozs before I got to the post that tells. Pics of fish are best judged by keeping in mind how LARGE the angler's fingers look in the pic. Which means how far out they are holding it. Looking back at the pic I can see how I missed by not taking a good look at your pinky sticking out. It's a nice bass that gave a good showing for it's self I'm sure, it looks thick and healty.


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

5.6.....oops didnt see the post that gave the weight. Was pretty darn close though.


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

Woodrow said:


> Even though it isn't huge I thought this could be a fun thread...along the same lines as all the "Age & Score" threads.
> 
> Caught it Sat a.m. at a private lake near Palestine...'walkin the dog' with a Skitterwalk (one of my go-to saltwater lures).
> 
> What do you think it weighed? I'll post what my scale said later today or tomorrow.


6-7 lbs. Nice fish :fish:


----------



## lazywader (Mar 6, 2006)

probably right at 5, maybe a little less


----------

